# South Bend Restoration



## HMF (Mar 18, 2015)

Restoration of older H10


----------



## Restorer (Mar 19, 2015)

Nels,

I bet it looks better than when it was new!
Its a lot of man hours to restore to that quality.
Now put it to work so it needs to be cleaned.

Southbend made lathes of exceptional value, to bad they are now made in China.

Restorer

PS   What paint did you use?


----------

